# Furtwangler's Piano Concerto in B Minor



## tahnak

The concerto is fine. Could be respected. Not extra ordinarily inspired though.


----------



## kv466

I actually like it a lot! I could see how it's not amazing beginning to end but I especially the piano and the piano tone and playing. Thanks. I'd never heard this.


----------



## tahnak




----------



## PetrB

Meh... :-/


----------



## tahnak

Furtwangler's symphonic Piano Concerto in B Minor concluded


----------



## Sofronitsky

What a boring orchestral introduction  The pianos first phrase seems a bit improvised, and the orchestra's answer puts the music in a very awkward place...

I will have to try and give it a better chance when I'm more open minded. I love the musician!


----------

